# "Bracchi Italiani, in order to be truly happy, must hunt" - Lane Conrad



## Lazhar Ichir (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just thought you would like this interview of Lane who runs _Cerca Trova Canile_, the most popular _Bracco Italiano breeder_.

The *full interview about how they breed their dogs is available here* but I think they are doing it right. The way they approach their breeding activity is great, perhaps the "i don't live with my dogs" part is not ideal but otherwise, it is pretty well built. Especially when you consider how unknown the Bracco Italiano is and was years ago!



> *How do you differentiate your dogs and your business from the other Bracco Italiano breeders?*
> 
> Good question. First, although we started selling a puppy to anyone, we decided about 3 years in that we would only place our pups in hunting families, which is different from most all other breeders in the US. *We feel very strongly that we need to continue what the Italians have done so well – and we do not want to create a “Bracco Americano”, as has been accomplished with so many breeds in the U.S.* We have found that, since the Bracco loves kids and people in general, this puppy can really bring parents and kids together. It’s pretty hard to play with your iPad while trying to hold a gun and pat your puppy. and we’ve found that hunting families are happy ones. We also strongly support NAVHDA, the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association, and what it does for the dog-human relationship (the handler isn’t even allowed to carry a gun during trials.)


Hope you find it an interesting read!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I once met a guy who told me that in order to have borzois, one must also have horses to be able to exercise them properly. 

Similarly, Malinois must be able to bite and Border Collies should work sheep. :roll:


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I know a BH handler who is moving to this breed. A lot less health and allergy issues.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so the most popular breeder of this Italian breed lives in Colorado ??


----------



## Lazhar Ichir (Feb 18, 2015)

Joby Becker said:


> so the most popular breeder of this Italian breed lives in Colorado ??


In the US, obviously..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Two thing here.

#1 Short haired dogs shed less. Not so! Short haired dog shed all yr long. They may not have the heavy spring coat blow but they do shed all yr long. 

My daughter's white kitchen floor was swept daily because of her black Rotty. She also had a white Pit that did wonderful things for a chocolate brown couch. 

#2 With such a rare breed how is the eye lid and hip problem kept under control?

Is there culling? Are dogs that are discovered later in life with these issues spayed or neutered to keep them from the breeding program? 

How can you control this once the pups are sold?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

for me, when i hear the words "rare breed", two things come to mind :

(1) KACHING $$$ for the breeders. for many, rarity implies higher value
(2) one of the main selling points will always be health, but the logic used for this marketing point is flawed ](*,)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob, the breed it more common in Europe than US. Based on my research, they have fewer fold/face wrinkle problem because no one is breeding them for that. They have not followed for the load of swill that has followed the BH that the face wrinkles are there to catch and hold scent and the fools who are deliberately breeding for lots of wrinkles. 

I know there are several hunters using them through the NAVHDA group. I'm not a BH person but would get one of these before I would ever get a BH.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> Bob, the breed it more common in Europe than US. Based on my research, they have fewer fold/face wrinkle problem because no one is breeding them for that. They have not followed for the load of swill that has followed the BH that the face wrinkles are there to catch and hold scent and the fools who are deliberately breeding for lots of wrinkles.
> 
> I know there are several hunters using them through the NAVHDA group. I'm not a BH person but would get one of these before I would ever get a BH.



Not bad reasoning Sarah. The BH show folks will tell you that all the wrinkles gather scent as do the ears.

I'll be if you go back 150 - 200 yrs and the BH didn't have near the wrinkles and long ears. 

Kinda like the GSD's "extra" angulation helps the dog when herding. ](*,)](*,)

I'd still like to know if there is any effort to contain these issues in this rare breed.

I recall when the Sharpei was the worlds rarest dog in 1971 aka the Guiness Book of Records. Supposedly only 7 in existence. 

Are there truly any Sharpei out there with no health issues? Doubtful.


----------

